# more custom cars



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

a few cars done by hilltop raceway. one done by nuther dave. and a few done by others.



fisrt 3 were from hilltop.

this car came from nuther dave


these r all the xmas cars iv have recived


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't recall that convertible Camaro.. Too cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

that's a 55 chevy that's a convertible joe. the blue Camaro is the 1 you lighted up that was sent in as a xmas in july car that I kept. I have 2 lighted cars by you that Camaro has all the side markers lighted up that u did.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah, okay.. I see the roof now...


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m diggin the darrell,s sheet rock repair bugs myself! and the rootbeer wedgecar nice job on all.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1 more cutom*

heres another 1 I have made by hilltop


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

The paint jobs look fantastic. Nice work, especially the paintwork on the Porsche!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I like the yellow delivery truck with Jasper powered on the side. 

Old Blue (Paul Jasper)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow....These are all Sweet Honda!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good stuff D :dude:

You can tell Hilltops work, That pepsi car is smoking hot!!!!!! Park Lane delivery van rocks too.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

All Very nice cars, I really like the toy fire truck, very cool 

Boosted


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more customs*

here a new marlin body I did tonight enjoy


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the storm trooper


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*2 more customs*

heres 2 more customs I did up. and bodys came from hilltop raceway.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like that orange one!! Nice work honda! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yellow!!! Why didn't I think of that...Doh!!! Liking those black wheels...RM


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1 more custom*

heres 1 more I did and got the body from hilltop raceway


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice rides Honda! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL, I have one of those looking over my shoulder now!! Looks good D! :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1 more custom body by hilltop raceway*

heres 1 more custom body done by hilltop raceway


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like them wagoons!!! That looks cool in green honda! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

And I thought I went on the wild side with the colors... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

nice work Honda!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I really like the yellow one.. Nice job Honda.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Honda the Wagon is cool as are the pickups and that yellow panel!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...GO Honda GO...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I like them wagoons!!! That looks cool in green honda! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'm "Green" w/ envy "D" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Totally digging the builds coming D :thumbsup:

Keep em coming, we know you have a few Hilltop Customs laying around lmao!!!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

cool wagons n panel truck


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*added 2 more pics*

next up is a hw jetsons custom slotcar enjoy





ENJOY.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Too cool!!! I even heard the sound their car makes when I looked at the picture! :lol:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*2 more pics*

HERES 2 MORE PICS


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool headers...paint em silver... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Now all you gotta do is marry a gal named Jane who will let you have making kid hugs and name your kids Judy and Elroy. 

 Call me Gazoo and shiver me timbers.

By George I like it!!






Bob...Down Astro Down...zilla


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*customs*

will be adding 2 more in the next few days stay tuned.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Can't wait to see how you make that Jetson car fold up into an HO briefcase, Honda.

-- D


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Honda refuses to post pictures of his customs...SAY IT AINT SO*



honda27 said:


> will be adding 2 more in the next few days stay tuned.





honda27 said:


> sry im not going to be in any other customs on this site no longer sry nothing against u and a few others.
> have fun guys.:wave:


Going to miss all the pictures of your custom slot cars 
that you used to post on this site. Have fun Honda. :wave:

Bob...where are you going to post your custom slot car pictures now...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Going to miss all the pictures of your custom slot cars
> that you used to post on this site. Have fun Honda. :wave:
> 
> Bob...where are you going to post your custom slot car pictures now...zilla


2 bad "D"..... 
U've had/have some nice original ideas :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

